# Psychologist vs. therapist?



## rachelynn (Sep 12, 2008)

Does it matter what kind of therapist you go to? like....would a psychologist be better than a psychotherapist? or does it not matter and it depends on the person, or does being a "psychologist" mean they do things differently than you would if just a therapist? Im just wondering because I have only gone to psychotherapists and social workers, and it hasn't been the greatest...would a psychologist make a difference at all, or like I said, does it just depend on the person?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Depends on the person. The individual is more important than the title.


----------



## spoz (Feb 1, 2009)

Don't hold me to this but I think the difference in the two is that psychologists tend to deal more with counseling and general life issues whereas therapists offer therapy and lean more towards helping you overcome mental issues and using methods to apply to your life. I think it really depends on what you're looking for.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Trying to find a psychologist specialized in treating Social Anxiety Disorder is extremely difficult because they are rare and very expensive. For instance, I know of about two places that I can go but unfortunately my health insurance won't cover it. Instead, I'm starting to see a social worker and psychiatrist. That's why it's important that you have a cbt resource like Overcoming Social Anxiety and Shyness by Gillian Butler or Overcoming Social Anxiety: Step by Step by Dr. Richards along with seeing a social worker that you feel comfortable with.

Ultimately, what matters is that you get along with your therapist and have a cbt resource at your disposal.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

One more thing, the difference between a psychologist and a social worker is in regards to their training. Psychologists would either have an MA or Ph.D and they are the most expensive. Social Workers would have either an MS, MSW (master of social work), or a DSW (doctor of social work). Some of them put at the end of their names ACSW (Association of Certified Social Workers). They charge less than psychologists.


----------

